# 1967 200C For Sale in Birmingham, AL



## Johnpaul Ragusa (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Like the post says, I have a 67 2000c for sale. real nice shape, factory A/C and redone woodgrain for starters.

I'm linking my Ebay ad for it so you can see pictures, pricing, history, etc.. If you're interested feel free to give me a call and if not, enjoy the pictures. It's been a neat little car and it's the only non-us vintage car I've owned. Not a ton of them around for comparison but I think it can hold it's own to anyone's.

Enjoy

John

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-2000-C-Automatic-with-factory-air_W0QQitemZ330339392943QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item4ce9c31daf&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A317%7C240%3A1318


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

classifieds section silly


----------



## Johnpaul Ragusa (Jun 22, 2009)

oops! Thanks for pointing that out!!!


----------



## HB Chris (Oct 20, 2007)

*2000ca*

You would find a larger audience on either the bmw2002faq.com or e9coupe.com websites. Most Bimmerfest members think a classic is an e36 or e46. I think it will be extremely difficult to get the money you are looking for even though the pictures look great. Your 2000C is an automatic with the single barrel carb, the 2000CS with dual carbs and stick gets more attention and interest. It is nice to see such an original interior and the wood is stunning and the engine bay is very tidy although it should be body color and it is hard to tell how good the respray is from pics. Good luck, these cars are under appreciated.

Chris

e9 and 2002


----------

